# Plant Giveaway!



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi!
I rescaped last night and pulled and trimmed some plants. I thought it would be fun if we all posted our planted tank FTS! And then I will draw a random winner at the end of tomorrow night!

I have:
10 plus stems with roots of rotala nanjeshan
5 stems of hygro brown
limnophila wavy - 3 stems with roots
5 stems of ludwigia red
5 stems of rotala ceylon
a few stems of ludwigia lacustris

Just put up the photo of your tank and start listing your names...you can show off your tank even if you do not need plants!

0. sarah 
1...
2.....
3...
4...


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

This sounds fun!
Here's my most recent.

Lin


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

My 55 when it was once a highlight tank


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

This used to my 90. My lights are so poo so a lot of my plants went to heck. lol


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

As of 5 min ago just before lights out:








Lin, you'll never guess which side i trimmed the roots on the staurogyne repens 

Seems like i'm down to only replanting 2-3 stems a day.

Dave


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

df001 said:


> As of 5 min ago just before lights out:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The good side!! Lol hope their all doing great for you as well.
The Ludwigias on the left are looking pretty sweet!


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

Here's is 2/3 of my recently rescaped 10gal setup. Waiting for baby shrimps to grow up on the last 1/3 before rescaping.

I am trying to go the the minimalism look. I hope it will have that serene looks when the HC grows in.

My plan is to prune some of the plants to get the bonsai looks - namely the L. Repens, M. Umbrosum, H.polysperma Rosanervig in the foreground! I am not sure how it will turn out. Suggestion will greatly be appreciated.

Also, I wanted to showcase the sunset hygro. The stem sat in the dark so the leaves are green. The new growth under higher lights bring out the red - almost flower like!

If I am lucky enough to win the draw, please give it the Ciddian as it would be too far for me to pick-up.

BTW Jinx, this is a great idea. Too bad there weren't more post!


----------



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone who has posted for participating! I'll draw someone's name at 10pm tonight. I may throw an extra rarity for the winner!!!  keep the FTs coming! They're beautiful!

Even if you live in Mississauga I can try to find a way to get it to you! My husband works in Mississauga on Thursdays...downtown on Fridays and Tuesdays..

Sarah


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Default, what are those rocks and where can they be found? I love the look of them


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

pyrrolin said:


> Default, what are those rocks and where can they be found? I love the look of them


Ohko stones aka dragon stones, they're available at bigals, AI, and Mose other Lfs.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I can't wait till I have the time and funds to take the trip to big al's some day which is a 2 hour trip there


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

Jiinx said:


> Thanks everyone who has posted for participating! I'll draw someone's name at 10pm tonight. I may throw an extra rarity for the winner!!!  keep the FTs coming! They're beautiful!
> 
> Even if you live in Mississauga I can try to find a way to get it to you! My husband works in Mississauga on Thursdays...downtown on Fridays and Tuesdays..
> 
> Sarah


Wow! Another shining examples A+ member!

BTW, what's FTS?

Thank you for your inspiration!


----------



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

Full Tank Shot = FTS


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Just wait 'til you see the plants... you'll drool.


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

Excellent thread 


I think I would enter and want to win just to see your tank alone


----------



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

lol sameer. Silly. You can come and see the tank any time. It is really not special 

you need a fts to qualify, sameer!

so far..
1. default
2. canadianbettas
3. ciddian
4. df001
5. ltpguy
6. sameer ...

I can ship the plants as well...if you are okay with paying for the shipping!


----------



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

thanks for those who participated 
the winner is.....

ciddian! number 3!



Jess, pm so I can arrange a way to get the plants to you? I may go to menagerie this weekend if that's somewhat near you?


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

Jiinx said:


> thanks for those who participated
> the winner is.....
> 
> ciddian! number 3!


Congrat Jessica!

And thank you Sarah for the fun contest!


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Congrats! Great looking tanks


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

Sorry I didnt want to be in it, just complimenting. How much would shipping cost anyway? Within Ontario?


----------



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

Sameer said:


> Sorry I didnt want to be in it, just complimenting. How much would shipping cost anyway? Within Ontario?


gaah. Okay  
Shipping to quebec two day is 9 dollars. So something near that perhaps?

I redid the draw. So sorry, Jess  I thought it'd be fair to remove Sameer and re-do it.









http://s1266.photobucket.com/user/Jiinxies/media/DSC_7098_zps9d8933a8.jpg.html
Congrats, default! Anytime you wish to come by and pick up the plants, they're yours 

ETA..hmm the photo isn't showing up. Added the img link


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Don't even worry about it.  Grats default!!!


----------

